# Obama Wins



## apoorva84 (Nov 5, 2008)

Democrat Barack Obama captured the White House on Tuesday after an extraordinary two-year campaign, defeating Republican John McCain to make history as the first black to be elected U.S. president.

Obama will be sworn in as the 44th U.S. president on January 20, 2009, television networks said. He will face a crush of immediate challenges, from tackling an economic crisis to ending the war in Iraq and striking a compromise on overhauling the health care system.

Read more:*uk.reuters.com/article/wtMostRead/idUKTRE4A30Y220081105


----------



## dd_wingrider (Nov 5, 2008)

Still dont know whether to be happy or not, he seems good but all his policies on implementing taxes on firms in US who are outsourcing work looks scary.


----------



## krinish (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, what a great day. Americans have risen above themselves, and have made a telling statement. I Honestly belive that change is coming from USA, and will soon spread across all barriers.

McCain was soo gracious in defeat. He gave a memorable speech at Phoenix, Arizona. Only if our politicians were like that.


----------



## Netjunkie (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope this win does not spell doom to the IT and related markets in India.
However, his principles on outsourcing and Immigration will have a significant impact on the Indian economy.


----------



## krinish (Nov 5, 2008)

Netjunkie said:


> I hope this win does not spell doom to the IT and related markets in India.
> However, his principles on outsourcing and Immigration will have a significant impact on the Indian economy.


 

yes it will, its the only scary thing.


----------



## blueshift (Nov 5, 2008)

krinish said:


> McCain was soo gracious in defeat. He gave a memorable speech at Phoenix, Arizona. Only if our politicians were like that.


Thats what I like about them. Even Obama asked McCain to help him lead the country. They always think of going along... tell what they did..how they helped..how will they help.. Unlike in India where parties endorse on how the opposition failed, accusing them of something.. and they do this all the time!

Obamania captures US.. good for US..not good for the indian IT industry(if going by his views).


----------



## j_h (Nov 5, 2008)

ax3 said:


> will "WHITE HOUSE" b renamed "BLACK HOUSE" ???


Also, it should be painted black for his first term to acknowledge the fact that he is the first black president of the United States of America


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

j_h said:


> Also, it should be painted black for his first term to acknowledge the fact that *he is the first black president of the United States of America*


 
No matter its Black or White..the persons intention/work shud be good...


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 5, 2008)

INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY and OUTSOURCING will be going downwards in INDIA ,,, god


----------



## nix (Nov 5, 2008)

so all that talk about "bradley effect" came to nothing. i think whites are being judged too harshly in USA. 

he won very easily. he didnt have to do much effort. the people were out in hordes in his support. what we are seeing is vote bank politics in action in USA. i think being black, he definitely has an advantage over mccain. mccain is seen as that old white, hawkish man.


----------



## Bandu (Nov 5, 2008)

IMO, IT will not be affected much, but ITES will be.

IT Companies will find a way around the new Tax laws. Developing software in India and selling to US customers will not count as "outsourcing", but as a trade. So, development firms should be unaffected.

However, ITES will take a major hit. By ITES, I mean IT Enabled Services - BPO and others. Jobs that could have remained back in the US but have been bangalored.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ya good news for us,some hope for non Caucasians.
BTW if you wanna know more about how G.W. Bush lived in the white house just pm me.
I know all about how he dumped to how he agreed to sign TSP's against Afganistan and Iraq.

*P.S. This is a joke .*


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 5, 2008)

dd_wingrider said:


> Still dont know whether to be happy or not, he seems good but all his policies on implementing taxes on firms in US who are outsourcing work looks scary.



Thats what most Indian should worry about. . Or atleast think about..


----------



## nix (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Ya good news for us,*some hope for non Caucasians.*
> BTW if you wanna know more about how G.W. Bush lived in the white house just pm me.
> I know all about how he dumped to how he agreed to sign TSP's against Afganistan and Iraq.



what do you mean by "some hope for non Caucasians" ? 
why isnt  a caucasian president good for non caucasians ?? man are you a caucasian hater??
you sound like a racist. 
why cant you become broadminded like them caucasians ? they are not as shallow as you...


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

j_h said:


> Also, it should be painted black for his first term to acknowledge the fact that he is the first black president of the United States of America


 ..iTs gud American ppl are not racist like u ...U know 61% of Obama supporters are white

WE SHUD ALWAYS SEE PARTY"S POLICIES and their development to nation not somebody's color,race,s*x and caste ! Unfortunately thats case in India always !

What Bush had done in 8 yrs ?? Spending US money in Iraq, giving 10 billion $ to Pak and all BS...Now OBAMA will change that..first african american president of US 

and those who r worrying abt IT impact on India 

read here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=984292&postcount=11

and ya OBAMA ROCKS !!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=984207&postcount=8


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh gr8 another jackass comes to power ..... Clinton got 18million votes and Obama got 18million votes in the democratic primaries still he became the president .... Isn't this the same as in 2000 ..

This election was the most skewed ever ,, every one from celebs to papers to chatshow hosts Oprah et all supported him .He was like the fabled PiedPiper with masses of young & white & black following him .
While McCain got burned 4 everything including MAKE UP costing 100k$ and being accused as a Hawk just like Bush . ***Now one may ask that obama spent nearly a billion dollars for his campaignin including for hiring the airtime and he is talking about sensible spending ***. He sounded very elitist to me and most of the things he said were mostly impractical .... 
All i cud hear in his rally at illinois was CHANGE CHANGE .... While McCain looked incapable of taking on a YOUNG opponent .... Palin's choice also scared everyone .....



Just for the uninitiated a jackass refers to a democrat and i am not being racist here 
and also i voted for Obama ...........


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Nov 5, 2008)

ax3 said:


> obama ho ya osama ...... v have 2 just wait & watch ......
> 
> will "WHITE HOUSE" b renamed "BLACK HOUSE" ??? .... just kidding ....
> 
> hope, he doesnt screwup as others have ......


Don't post these lame racist jokes here.
Us Indians have a long way to go in terms of equality.


mehra.rakesh said:


> Oh gr8 another jackass comes to power ..... Clinton got 18million votes and Obama got 18million votes in the democratic primaries still he became the president .... Isn't this the same as in 2000 ..
> 
> This election was the most skewed ever ,, every one from celebs to papers to chatshow hosts Oprah et all supported him .He was like the fabled PiedPiper with masses of young & white & black following him .
> While McCain got burned 4 everything including MAKE UP costing 100k$ and being accused as a Hawk just like Bush . ***Now one may ask that obama spent nearly a billion dollars for his campaignin including for hiring the airtime and he is talking about sensible spending ***. He sounded very elitist to me and most of the things he said were mostly impractical ....
> ...


If you voted for a jackass and now abusing him, what does it make you?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ ROFL  

also rakesh u in US ??


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 6, 2008)

Not to hurt members who may hail from BPOs.  But it is good for India if BPOs go down and IT companies focus on more valuable operations like R&D and domain specific software development.

How long should India remain US's back-office?  Why should Bangalore be a dreaded city (abroad).  We gotta move forward and become US's equivalent in technology and consequently surpass them.  Doing data processing and just providing support for their products will not help this.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

lol @ Jhaat Maharaj


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^^anybody can understand Jhaat's username and siggy ? 
is it Jaat as found in Haryana or smthing else..cuz h between J and aat makes it confusing..Also somebody can put 'n' b/w Jhaa*t that becomes a bad word 
No offence meant !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 6, 2008)

i think its better asked that user having this user name


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 6, 2008)

I Actually expected this !!!! Oh , puhlease Mr.Jhaat Maharaj grow up !!!!!!!!! and Nobodys being a racist here ....My dear friend mr.kale is actually whiter than snow white and some other friend whose last name is something like Gore( fair) or something like that had a very dark complexion... Call me a racist but I have been making the joke for nearly a decade now and will continue to do so .... Sue Me !!!!

Well even after voting for a jackass i still remain an elephant ( a republican ). Palin was too crazy to be made a veep ... Democrats are too utopian and idiotic in their approach...


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 6, 2008)

IT is the main fact. What is obama planning. For gods sake dont cutoff IT in india. We will be miserabled.


----------



## amol48 (Nov 6, 2008)

As Obama said that he will give tax breaks to the companies that doesn't outsource jobs, I wonder if he could 'really' give that BIG tax breaks to those companies. Coz if even after giving tax breaks if the costs are still high, then there's no use  of it and jobs WILL be outsourced!

Let's wait and watch!


----------



## nix (Nov 6, 2008)

six months down the line, most promises wll be forgotten, the hysteria would have died. african-americans would have realised that obama is not god to magically solve their problems of low education and high unemployment rates. 

the US has gone thru many recessions in the past, each one of those was not fixed by mr obama. just like the others, this one will pass too. 

money, hype, PR and media support can only get him this far. he can count on the first 3, but what about the 4th?


----------

